# Powermatic PM1800 18" Bandsaw



## oldwoodman

First of all, I like long, well-thought out, and well-written posts. Good job!

Second, although I will never buy this model of a Powermatic bandsaw, I was very interested to learn about your observations. I would like to have the 14" Powermatic myself.

Have fun with your new machine!


----------



## asthesawturns

Great job with the review, very thorough. Would love to see pics after it was out of the packaging.
Thanks


----------



## sbryan55

Rob, this is a nice review. I am a fan of PM tools and have the 14" saw in my shop. While I am not in the market for a bigger saw right now, if I was this would be the one I would put in my shop. You did a pretty good job on the write up and have provided a lot of useful information.

Nice job.


----------



## Pete504

My PM1800 was delivered yesterday. Your post helped me prepare for delivery, thanks for taking the time to document your experience! I had residential liftgate delivery which helped a lot.


----------



## RobWoodCutter

Thanks all.

The PM 14" is also a great saw!

Pete504, congrats and glad the review gave you a head start.

Rob


----------



## Pete504

I added a custom mobile base


----------



## RobWoodCutter

Pete, that was one of the first things I got for mine. A local welder modified and existing mobile base and added some plate steel on the bottom of the frame, since one edge is curve. Just recently added a lenox 1-1/2" resaw blade. Love it so far. Rob


----------



## ProsperGriz

Just ordered my PM 1800. Can anyone help me with finding a heavy duty mobile base this monster will fit into?


----------



## Pete504

Mine was custom built by HTC Products to my specifications. They were very easy to work with. You can find contact information on their website.


----------



## ProsperGriz

Any reccomends on what kind of a where to buy a 1" to 1 1/4" carbide resaw blade?


----------

